# Umidade do ar



## moreno (3 Ago 2010 às 03:59)

Caros colegas,
eu gostaria de saber se meteorologicamente é possível que terra tenha tido umidade atmosférica maior do que a que temos hoje, em outras palavras, é possível que a maior parte da água, atualmente presente em rios e mares, estivesse na atmosfera?
Obrigado desde já,
Ricardo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2010 às 15:00)

Possivelmente num período mais quente que o actual, haveria certamente mais vapor de água/humidade na atmosfera.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Ago 2010 às 20:21)

Uma humidade superior a que temos actualmente ja houve certamente... Mas uma quantidade de vapor equivalente a maioria da agua presente na Terra não certemante!! Em glaciares sim, mas em vapor não....


----------

